# What crypt is this?



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

HI anyone know what crypt is this?
thanks
TS


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They look like young plants, just set out. After they have grown for four or five months, it will be easier to tell what they are. My guess, now, is that they are C. walkeri, probably sold as C. lutea. If the leaves stay fairly narrow as it grows, that is probably what it is.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks.
I have them for afew month and they need no strong light. 
I think they are already adult and will be very soon growing plantlet.

It a very nice plant for foreground as i find them small in size. maybe slightly bigger than parva.

But i like the mixture of red and green and baron color. 

Best Regards
TS


----------

